# Suche Gästepass für Diablo 3



## Mcneck (23. Mai 2012)

Hey buffed community,

Ich wollte hier einmal nachfragen ob man hier noch Gästepässe für Diablo 3 kriegen könnte =D?
Eigentlich wollte ich mir Diablo 3 direkt kaufen, allerdings sind die Preise momentan einfach unverschämt teuer... der Key selbst ist teurer als das Spiel mit CD, Verpackung und allem bei Amazon zu bestellen, kann ja irgendwo auch nicht war sein. Jedenfalls wollt ich dann doch erst mal ins Spiel reinschnuppern (möglichst ohne die 65 taken hinzublättern) um dann zu entscheiden ob ichs mir wirklich kaufen möchte.

vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus

mfg Mcneck


----------

